# Class photo called ‘offensive’ and ‘degrading’



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 6, 2012)

> An elementary school class picture is causing quite a stir after the photographer Photoshopped a cartoon smiley face over a boy's head.
> 
> David Claussen, owner of Broward County Pictures, took the photo of the second grade class at Sawgrass Elementary school, but was notified afterward that two of the students hadn't signed consent forms and needed to be removed.









http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/class-photo-called-offensive-degrading-023307967.html


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 6, 2012)

What's the big deal?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2012)

if i read the article right he offered to retake it int he first place and the PTA said just put a smiley face over them (a star was also discussed)


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Exactly - Just more media digging for sensational stories.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 6, 2012)

yup. I'll bet all the second graders (including the blocked out kid) think it's pretty dang funny.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 6, 2012)

Wait until the ACLU gets involved...


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Better yet, wait until the Today Show runs a story on this..


----------



## goodal (Apr 6, 2012)

Call me a racist or conspiracy loving maniac, but with this story and the Treyvon martin story in mind, doesnt it appear that the "mass" media is pushing to get race into the picture, right? Why would they do that right now? Could it be they are trying to drum up the sympathy vote for Obama again or trying to stir up the African American community to get them to vote for one Barak Hussein Obama? Just seems a little fishy. We'll see if the stories like this one keep coming...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 6, 2012)

polarizing topics will always be brought to the front page, more so than blood. Anything that keeps people talking/yelling will bring them back to check on any potential "follow-ups". The public forgets anything that isn't constantly being volleyed through the media, so it's "15 minutes" of fame is based on the short-lived outrage. Add this to the list of things no-one will give a $#!+ about in a week...


----------



## Jacob_PE (Apr 6, 2012)

badal said:


> Call me a racist or conspiracy loving maniac, but with this story and the Treyvon martin story in mind, doesnt it appear that the "mass" media is pushing to get race into the picture, right? Why would they do that right now? Could it be they are trying to drum up the sympathy vote for Obama again or trying to stir up the African American community to get them to vote for one Barak Hussein Obama? Just seems a little fishy. We'll see if the stories like this one keep coming...


I guess race would be a non-issue if both presidential candidates were African American.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 6, 2012)

badal said:


> Call me a racist or conspiracy loving maniac, but with this story and the Treyvon martin story in mind, doesnt it appear that the "mass" media is pushing to get race into the picture, right?


What does race have to do with this story? The smiley face fix was silly, and the kid happens to be black, but that's about it.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2012)

I just hope one day this country can get over being full of racist. ... Maybe one day we will even have a non white president.....


----------



## MGX (Apr 7, 2012)

It'll be awhile before we have a non white president. America isn't ready for that.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 7, 2012)

Because it is a means for getting the upper hand, minorities will always use the "race card". It will never go away.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 7, 2012)

And the only reason women ever get ahead in their careers is because they sleep with their bosses. It's totally not fair to their straight male counterparts.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 7, 2012)

^Straight, white male counter-parts is what I think you meant.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 7, 2012)

^No, for once I wasn't trying to play the race card.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 7, 2012)

is there really a difference between the race card and the gender card?


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 7, 2012)

No, and that was my point. Anytime a woman complains of sexism or a minority complains of racism, someone from the privileged side will claim they're playing the sex card or race card. The same thing will also happen if anything goes well for a woman or minority, like getting hired or promoted. When you try to simplify complex social tensions in this way so as to minimalize their importance, no one wins.

Anyway this is off topic because no one was playing the race card in the original article except whoever came up with that silly headline.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2012)

I colored 4 dozen Easter eggs today.


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 8, 2012)

Myra Zaltz CameIPassed PE said:


> No, and that was my point. Anytime a woman complains of sexism or a minority complains of racism, someone from the privileged side will claim they're playing the sex card or race card.


Any time a woman/minority complains of sexism/racism WITHOUT ANY EVIDENCE provided, most from the privileged side will claim they're playing the sex/race card. The same thing would happen if a white male complained of being assaulted but didn't have any evidence of the assault.



Myra Zaltz CameIPassed PE said:


> The same thing will also happen if anything goes well for a woman or minority, like getting hired or promoted.


That's just not true and you should know better. A statement like that seems to come from those with a chip on their shoulder. Sure, there are still some chauvinists and racists in the U.S., but there are most certainly the small minority. [see what I did there?]


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 8, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I colored 4 dozen Easter eggs today.


That's a lot of eggs to eat!


----------



## Supe (Apr 8, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I colored 4 dozen Easter eggs today.


White eggs weren't good enough? Racist.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 8, 2012)

IlPadrino said:


> That's just not true and you should know better. A statement like that seems to come from those with a chip on their shoulder. Sure, there are still some chauvinists and racists in the U.S., but there are most certainly the small minority. [see what I did there?]


True, that was an unfair statement I made. Many of the ol' boys at my current job grumble to me about various people I respect who they believe were promoted for their gender or race, so that's been a chip on my shoulder recently, but that's never been an issue anywhere else I've worked before. Sorry for overgeneralizing.

I definitely have racist tendencies myself, but for the record, I allowed white eggs in my home today.


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 9, 2012)

Myra Zaltz CameIPassed PE said:


> Many of the ol' boys at my current job grumble to me about various people I respect who they believe were promoted for their gender or race, so that's been a chip on my shoulder recently, but that's never been an issue anywhere else I've worked before.


Sunlight is the best disinfectant!


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 9, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/nbc-fires-producer-over-edited-zimmerman-911-call-201124740.html



> The recording aired on NBC's "Today" show on March 27, when the audio viewers heard suggested that Zimmerman volunteered to police, without provocation, that Martin was black: "This guy looks like he's up to no good. He looks black."
> 
> But the tape had been edited, and the portion where the 911 dispatcher specifically asks Zimmerman if the person in question was "black, white or Hispanic," was deleted.


And this is why even legitimate cases of racism aren't given their due credibility.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 9, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I colored 4 dozen Easter eggs today.


"Colored?"

Racist.


----------

